# Maincooning ...



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

We'll im still researching and talking to breeders ... I don't want to go miles for a cat, from my experience (my cats) loathe the car, so I don't want to go too far away... these breeders are close-ish to me, and have some stunning cats, what do you think?

SYLVAMAINE MAINE **** CATS

My boys - Millviewcoon Maine **** Cats and Kittens

Rydalmaine Maine **** Cats | Breeders | Kittens | Peterborough | Cambridgeshire


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> We'll im still researching and talking to breeders ... I don't want to go miles for a cat, from my experience (my cats) loathe the car, so I don't want to go too far away... these breeders are close-ish to me, and have some stunning cats, what do you think?
> 
> SYLVAMAINE MAINE **** CATS
> 
> ...


 
The first one doesnt mention testing for HCM so I would check that out first

The second one breeds Corona virus negative kittens which means if they come into contact with another cat that carries it(most cats do) then it has a greater chance of it causing a problem

The third one sounds the best bet to me!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Any of this lot -)
Kittens - Millviewcoon Maine **** Cats and Kittens

i can recommend Kagoza Maine ***** in kent, she delivers to your home, after you have visited her and met the kittens.
http://www.kagoza.co.uk/kittens/


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Had a quick glance at all those sites and can't see any of them mentioning HCM testing. I would also ask breeders about hip displaysia problems, which is also a problem in *****.

Like Shell I would worry about bringing a corona virus negative kittens into a household of cats that have been free roaming as long as yours have Gina, because it's quite likely that, at some stage in their life, they will have picked up this virus.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The first one doesnt mention testing for HCM so I would check that out first
> 
> The second one breeds Corona virus negative kittens which means if they come into contact with another cat that carries it(most cats do) then it has a greater chance of it causing a problem
> 
> The third one sounds the best bet to me!


third one has the prettiest muzzles of the lot too...

thats true i hadnt thought about that, and i will still have a couple of moggies...



hogboy said:


> Any of this lot -)
> Kittens - Millviewcoon Maine **** Cats and Kittens
> 
> i can recommend Kagoza Maine ***** in kent, she delivers to your home, after you have visited her and met the kittens.
> www.kagoza.com


oooo... why do you say millview?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> third one has the prettiest muzzles of the lot too...
> 
> thats true i hadnt thought about that, and i will still have a couple of moggies...
> 
> ...


Purely because they have a Red boy like our Dan -)
i genuinely cannot fault Kagoza, lovely lady to deal with, probably getting another one soon :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Had a quick glance at all those sites and can't see any of them mentioning HCM testing. I would also ask breeders about hip displaysia problems, which is also a problem in *****.
> 
> Like Shell I would worry about bringing a corona virus negative kittens into a household of cats that have been free roaming as long as yours have Gina, because it's quite likely that, at some stage in their life, they will have picked up this virus.


i have to admit i havent ever heard of corona virus (ill have to look it up) .. all cats (once ive moved back home, sooooo june time ish) will become indoor cats only / not free roaming ... 

Ive noticed alot of breeders will only let their kittens go to indoor homes only.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We signed a contract stating they would be indoor cats only, best way in my opinion.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Purely because they have a Red boy like our Dan -)
> i genuinely cannot fault Kagoza, lovely lady to deal with, probably getting another one soon :blush:


exciting!!!


hogboy said:


> We signed a contract stating they would be indoor cats only, best way in my opinion.


well when i came to urs many moons ago, youd just got your dan, he was the same age as zingi!! 

Zingi went to the vets a little while back, and had to have a scan and xray done due to having asthma like symptoms... it turned out yes he did have that, btu not only that he has 8 bullets next to his head/brain/vital organs... blood horrible people..

im in the process of doing the house up now, restoring it, once done, and once i move in, its being made in to a indoor cat only house


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i have to admit i havent ever heard of corona virus (ill have to look it up) .. all cats (once ive moved back home, sooooo june time ish) will become indoor cats only / not free roaming ...


Corona viruses are very common in cats and there are many different kinds. Unfortunately, some of them can mutate into FIP (Feline Infection Peritonitis) which is incurable and horrible, so you don't want that to happen to any of your cats.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gina, Corona virus stays in the system once they have it and times of extreme stress can(not always) make it mutate and develop into full blown FIP(especially in the young and the old) and once that happens its only a matter of time before the cat/kitten dies(especially if its the wet form) Do you remember Asbo my Sphyn kitten that died? He had the wet form  In your home I would look for a HCM tested kitten whos parents have good hips and arent from a Corona virus free breeder


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Eileen if you click on the photos of the adult cats in the last link it says they are tested for the HCM gene


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Eileen if you click on the photos of the adult cats in the last link it says they are tested for the HCM gene


Yes, I saw that when I went back for another look! :blush:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone!! and poor asbo :'(

ive heard of FIP, but never the other virus .. its still years a head, i cant have too many cats..

Ginger will fly over the rainbow soon, and luca may not stay with us .. i think 6 is our limit.. (other wise my boyfriend will kill me!)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you everyone!! and poor asbo :'(
> 
> ive heard of FIP, but never the other virus .. its still years a head, i cant have too many cats..
> 
> Ginger will fly over the rainbow soon, and luca may not stay with us .. i think 6 is our limit.. (other wise my boyfriend will kill me!)


 
Isnt Luca your cat?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Isnt Luca your cat?


Luca has become my cat ...

My boss wanted Luca put down as he kept pooing in the bath, it then turned out it wasnt him but the other cat ... then maxi the dog came along, and Luca HATED him .. so instead of him being pts, i took him in, and since then he hasnt left. I love him to pieces, and he loves me! He hates people in general, hes terrified of them. But me and lewis? he is amazing!!

So ... when i move back home, im going to try to introduce him to my lot, slowly over time. and fingers crossed it works. I think it will work, but it will take a very long time.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya know... I don't think very highly of your bosses, Gina...

As for the future coonie and the car... If it's a kitten and used to it, it shouldn't be a problem. Lou used to go for car rides regularly as a kitten, so being in the car doesn't upset him in the least


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

You could look at this..

HCM Negative Register


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a mainecoon, and hes fab :flrt:
Couple of things to be made aware of - if it is to be an outside cat - you will have a horrendous amount of grooming on your hands - I think i would prefer a screaming baby to grooming a wet, dirty and tangled mainecoon coat!
They class them as medium long haired, but IMHO they may as well be a persian! 

The amount of fluff they deposist is incrediable. I can not wear half of my clothes, i can not use any of my tea towels or bath towels. I may aswell chuck them out because washing only accentuates the problem and covers EVERYTHING else in fluff. Honestly, im not exaggerating, If i honestly knew the amount of shedding, I feel i would have looked at a different breed. Obviously i would never give up my boy and i love him to bits - but i do have fluff covered EVERYTHING (without giving you too much info - you will find it in places where you wouldn't want to find it and im sure it would put the boyfriend off when he ventures down there to be faced with fur balls in your nether regions!), and i cant have dinner parties because anything i serve is covererd in 6" furs.... :whistling2:

Also someone will steal your baby because they're so gorgeous (and mainecoons can be SO friendly). My boy loves strangers and i imagine would quite happily go home with someone, if they took a liking to him.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Ya know... I don't think very highly of your bosses, Gina...
> 
> As for the future coonie and the car... If it's a kitten and used to it, it shouldn't be a problem. Lou used to go for car rides regularly as a kitten, so being in the car doesn't upset him in the least


Gina, I've never had a cat with a travel problem and when you consider that most of ours have travelled over most of the country to shows and all of them as far as the north of Scotland without any problems it shows it can be done. Most kittens are driven to the vets at 9 weeks and 12 weeks for their vaccinations and then you collect them and take them home. After that, if you think the kitten has shown any signs of difficulty with travelling in a car, keep taking him for short drives until he gets more comfortable.

And I agree with Jen, I have a very poor opinion of your bosses too! :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sss_180 said:


> I have a mainecoon, and hes fab :flrt:
> Couple of things to be made aware of - if it is to be an outside cat - you will have a horrendous amount of grooming on your hands - I think i would prefer a screaming baby to grooming a wet, dirty and tangled mainecoon coat!
> They class them as medium long haired, but IMHO they may as well be a persian!
> 
> ...


 
Ive got a coonie and he needs a minimal about of grooming and never tangles or matts.


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

An outside coonie?
My boys an inside cat - so minimal grooming in the sense that i dont have to de-tangle, but if he were to go outside i can just imagine the dedbris he would bring back in his fur - its bad enough when household items get attached to him! :lol2:

His fur is soft as silk though, and his tail parting is immaculate, maybe im just being over cautious because i cant bear to think of that beautiful fur bearing the harsh outdoors (i know, i know, thats the whole point of their fur :lol2

Probably because hes got alot of white on him. If he were black i wouldn't worry so much :blush:

Still - i do eat alot of fur - Tell me Shell, do you find fur up your nose and in your knickers on a daily basis? or is it just me?! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sss_180 said:


> An outside coonie?
> My boys an inside cat - so minimal grooming in the sense that i dont have to de-tangle, but if he were to go outside i can just imagine the dedbris he would bring back in his fur - its bad enough when household items get attached to him! :lol2:
> 
> His fur is soft as silk though, and his tail parting is immaculate, maybe im just being over cautious because i cant bear to think of that beautiful fur bearing the harsh outdoors (i know, i know, thats the whole point of their fur :lol2
> ...


 
PMSL:roll2:I think its just you:lol2: My boy has access to an enclosed garden and climbs the tree and runs through the bushes playing but never gets anything tangled in his fur. Elmo(silver tabby) is quite an aloof cat who adores me and ignores the rest of the family, not like other peoples coonies at all:gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I have Somalis and I reckon I ingest a lot of fur, especially when I'm asleep and they're lying on my head! :roll:

Hair is also a problem for us, but we get a lot of 'rollies' being rolled up bits of fur stuck to our clothes, bedding etc.

I'm also regularly picking up large chunks of tumbleweed in the wooden floored hall and linoed kitchen, but that's from the dog!!! :roll:

Perils of having hairy animals imao! :lol2:


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

dont get a ginger one they look evil !!!!!!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

geckostar said:


> dont get a ginger one they look evil !!!!!!!



Not an Evil bone is his body :2thumb:


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

aaaarrrgh...............................


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

sss_180 said:


> An outside coonie?
> My boys an inside cat - so minimal grooming in the sense that i dont have to de-tangle, but if he were to go outside i can just imagine the dedbris he would bring back in his fur - its bad enough when household items get attached to him! :lol2:
> 
> His fur is soft as silk though, and his tail parting is immaculate, maybe im just being over cautious because i cant bear to think of that beautiful fur bearing the harsh outdoors (i know, i know, thats the whole point of their fur :lol2
> ...


\

You need one of my mugs :lol2:










Jimmy doesn't seem to lose that much fur compared to Tabitha, her fur is everywhere!!! Considering her tiny size and amount of fur I find on everything I'm surprised she isn't bald, we also get the tumble weeds around the house but if Tabitha finds them before us she tends to eat them :roll:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Charlibob said:


> \
> 
> You need one of my mugs :lol2:
> 
> ...



Omg where are those mugs from, I needs them :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Charlibob said:


> You need one of my mugs :lol2:image


I love those too! :2thumb: Very appropriate!!!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

why was i not informed of this thread gina???
I too am planning on getting a maine **** when i buy a house (very shortly) I have no intention of it being an entirely indoor cat, though i plan to enclose my garden with an overhang on the fence or something. cats love nature.
Iv really missed owning a cat over the past 12 years that i havent had one, and i think a giant ball of fluff is just what i need 
It sounds like theres a hell of a lot to look into when buying one though


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

i just found this place local to me, though there are no pictures of the adults or info on available kittens, does she sound ok as a breeder? Jacawaca Maine **** Cattery. Breeding pedigree cats since 1988.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

these guys seem very ethical Index


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some nice cats on the 2nd site, but some that I dont' rate very hightly to be honest.

I see both register FiFe and not GCCF which is the main cat governing body in the UK, so I'm not sure whether the breed standard is different abroad to what it is in the UK, which might account for some differences???


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree. Second one has some absolutely stunning cats!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But don't like 2 of the kittens on their front page or one of their stud boys.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

feorag said:


> But don't like 2 of the kittens on their front page or one of their stud boys.


Which two kittens don't you like? :gasp:


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

inkyjoe said:


> these guys seem very ethical Index


This is my boys breeder - I will pm you.


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey inky joe - can you please clear your pms so i can send you mine?
Think you will want to read it : victory:


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dizzy as a kitten (aka Batfink!)http://www.maine-****-forum.info/cat-photos/files/4/7/8/2010-10-23_18.23.29.jpg

http://www.maine-****-forum.info/cat-photos/files/4/7/8/2010-10-23_16.38.12.jpg

http://www.maine-****-forum.info/cat-photos/files/4/7/8/2011-08-10_07.52.22.jpg

http://www.maine-****-forum.info/cat-photos/files/4/7/8/2011-07-20_21.27.26.jpg

These are really old pictures, but i dont have any up to date ones on the pc, sorry.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Moony14 said:


> Which two kittens don't you like? :gasp:


I don't think they have particularly good heads and they don't look strong enough in the muzzle for a **** kitten.

And again I don't like the head on the cream silver stud boy. It's too narrow and the ear set is all wrong. Imao a strong head is an essential in a stud boy.

Just my opinion of course, but based on seeing a lot of Maine ***** in Britain and America over the last 25 years. However, the standard may be different in FiFe - I wouldn't know.


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

feorag said:


> I don't think they have particularly good heads and they don't look strong enough in the muzzle for a **** kitten.
> 
> And again I don't like the head on the cream silver stud boy. It's too narrow and the ear set is all wrong. Imao a strong head is an essential in a stud boy.
> 
> Just my opinion of course, but based on seeing a lot of Maine ***** in Britain and America over the last 25 years. However, the standard may be different in FiFe - I wouldn't know.


Agreed, i wish i had looked futher afield when i was looking for my boy. Dont get me wrong i love him to bits but when i see other examples of the breed, i realise that maybe he isnt the _best_ example; with ear tips, markings and muzzle.

What i dont get is they dont use the best photographs of their cats / kittens either. And its really difficult to take _bad_ pics of kittens - ALL kittens are cute! :bash: But they manage it.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

sss_180 said:


> Hey inky joe - can you please clear your pms so i can send you mine?
> Think you will want to read it : victory:


no, i cant! as soon as i clear it, the morons will bombard me with messages again! 

u got me on facebook, send it on there


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sss_180 said:


> Agreed, i wish i had looked futher afield when i was looking for my boy. Dont get me wrong i love him to bits but when i see other examples of the breed, i realise that maybe he isnt the _best_ example; with ear tips, markings and muzzle.
> 
> What i dont get is they dont use the best photographs of their cats / kittens either. And its really difficult to take _bad_ pics of kittens - ALL kittens are cute! :bash: But they manage it.


There's an old saying in **** people "if it don't have a square muzzle, it's a moggie" and that's always worth remembering, because that's what sets it aside from other large semi-longhaired breeds. No other breed has a muzzle like that.

I bred my cats for nearly 20 years and I'd rather not display a photograph at all if all I had were bad ones. You set up a website or do an advertisement and use a crap photograph and that's how people will judge your breeding and your cats! Although those cats I've just said I don't like wouldn't look any better in any other photograph imho.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

We have a **** cross, we're not entirely sure what he's crossed with (the breeder also had a Norwegian in the house so, its a possibility) but, to me, he looks like theres a lot of **** in there. He definitely has the growth gene.
I think some of these websites have really great looking kittens on them and some, not so great.
However, its all up to you what one you go for, it might be worth giving some of the breeders a call and see if you can get more details.

Heres our **** cross Archie, he's 17 months old.


















(He had a bit of a mucky eye in this one  )
: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The main difference between a **** and Wegie is the ear set, nose profile and muzzle.

Other than that they are very similar, so your cat could be half Wegie, can't see his ears or his profile to know if he looks more **** than Wegie - he does have a strong muzzle, but it isn't 'boxy'


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> The main difference between a **** and Wegie is the ear set, nose profile and muzzle.
> 
> Other than that they are very similar, so your cat could be half Wegie, can't see his ears or his profile to know if he looks more **** than Wegie - he does have a strong muzzle, but it isn't 'boxy'


I've managed to find these lurking on my laptop, its hard to take a good profile of an uncooperative cat! 



















- Sorry to hijack the thread!

: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Muzzle looks better on that one and the ear set and profile is definitely ****, not Wegie - imho of course!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

feorag said:


> Muzzle looks better on that one and the ear set and profile is definitely ****, not Wegie - imho of course!


Thankyou, thats cleared up the mystery a bit


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He looks a lovely cat! :2thumb:


----------

